# Detailingworld™ Review- Wowo's All Purpose Cleaner



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*DW Review- Wowo's All Purpose Cleaner*

1st up big thanks to Fraser for sending us the new products to review, I am going to echo what the rest of the team have said.... These are probably the best presented set of products I have seen, alot of care has gone in to the way these products are presented and it makes the whole buying experience a bit more 'special'.

Wowo's are a new brand to the market and have an entire range of detailing products to choose from all of which are formulated and manufactured in Scotland, for more information on the brand have a look here: https://www.wowos.co.uk/

So 1st up for me to try was the APC.... APC's are an essential part of our wash routines and the more you use them the more uses you find for them so its always a great product to have in the arsenal.

Lets see what the Wowo's APC has to offer.

*The Product:*

The product arrived in a good quality PET bottle with the unmistakable Wowo's branding on the label which evokes memories of 50's Americana.

The actual APC is pink in colour with normal liquid consistency and smells really pleasant, cannot place the smell straight away but its kinda like berries.

I checked with Fraser and the 500ml version is ready to use.

*Wowo's say:*

*You want an all purpose cleaner? Well we've got one. Wowo's APC is great for cleaning anything from your interior plastics, to door checks, to engine bay plastics. Everything right down to the kitchen sink.*

So its a true all purpose cleaner so lets give it a run out and see how it performs :thumb:

*The Method:*

Mrs P's Cooper was the recipient of some Wowo's love today and as usual it was a bit of a state.

So inside 1st and as you know she pretty much works from her car and had also spilled a Latte in the back which smelt a bit funky.



So mats out and interior hoovered and time to go to work on the mats to see if the APC is any good on carpets.

Liberal amounts of APC was sprayed onto the mats, left for a couple of minutes then scrubbed with an upholstery brush then wiped dry with a MF cloth.



I noticed that this APC was low foaming but did a great job of lifting the dirt and also made the mats smell great.



And no I didnt do a poncy lines 

So gentle enough on fabrics time to get a bit tougher, for some reason the door threshold gets really dirty so a liberal spray with the APC and a new MF cloth soon sorted that out.



The rest of the surfaces in the car were wiped down using the APC and came up looking new with no smears or marks.



Ok so all good on interiors but sometimes you need something with a bit more 'bite' and is rare to find a ready to use APC that can tackle those tougher jobs.....

Before cleaning the wheels the tyres needed a good scrub so the APC was again sprayed liberally onto the tyres, straight away you could see th dirt starting to roll off.



The tyres were left for a couple on minutes before being agitated with a brush, yet again low foam but you could really see the dirt being lifted off the surface of the tyre.



The tyres were left looking pretty clean after being rinsed so all in all a great result.



So all in all I was really happy with the results.

*Price: *£8.99 for a 500ml bottle and is available from here: https://www.wowos.co.uk/product-category/stage-1-wash-prepare/

Value wise this is does not rate the best the 'value for money' stakes because of the smaller bottle but a little goes a long way.

*Would I use it again?:*

For sure I will be using this bottle and would definitely consider a further purchase if larger sizes become available.

*Conclusion:*

Now this was a suprising product for me, often APC's although valuable to have in the bag are one of those products which don't give you that 'wow' factor but its unusual to find a 'ready to use' product which is gentle enough for fabrics and interiors yet can also do a great job on a tougher area like tyres.

If you are looking for a 'one bottle' APC solution which can be used in all areas and for all jobs this might be the one for you.

*Thanks for reading:wave: *

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

